# CVSNT



## konrad543 (9. Jul 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein lokales Repository aufsetzen und installiere eben CVSNT.
Angeblich sollte es ein OpenSource davon geben, aber ich habe lediglich die Trial 
Version gefunden.
Was ist die verlässlichste Form für ein eigenes Repository?

lg Konrad


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Jul 2011)

Git ;D


----------



## konrad543 (9. Jul 2011)

ich hab jetzt Tortoise und Subclipse als lokales Rep. mal getestet.
Git lade ich gerade runter. Ich nehme an, damit kann ich dann selbst als Server
anderen das rep. zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Jul 2011)

Arbeitest du mit Eclipse? Dann brauchst du nur das EGit Plugin installieren, ohne eine Git Implementierung am System zu installieren.


----------



## konrad543 (9. Jul 2011)

ja ich arbeite mit eclipse.
und was ist der vorteil von git?


----------



## HoaX (9. Jul 2011)

Schneller und braucht keinen zentralen Server. Und es ist momentan sehr "in".


----------

